
Microsoft's Courier 'digital journal': exclusive pictures and details - yumraj
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/microsofts-courier-digital-journal-exclusive-pictures-and-de/
======
shrnky
If the following are true: 1) The device renders are close to reality 2) The
software videos are close to reality 3) Users are allowed to install any
software they want 4) Programmers aren't subjected to a crapshoot approval
process 5) The price is realistic for the masses 6) A sizeable ad campaign is
launched to promote the device

I can really see this working.

~~~
rbanffy
You can also expect to win the lottery. A couple times. In a row.

------
shrnky
Two more thoughts; IF it delivers:

1) This would be killer in education

2) Would artists love Apple as much when Microsoft is delivering products like
this?

------
aphistic
This looks like the tablet I've always dreamed of. Something like a high tech
notebook. I'm having second thoughts on picking up an iPad now.

~~~
rbanffy
> I'm having second thoughts on picking up an iPad now.

Seriously? Comparing one box that runs the same software iPhones and iPods run
to another than runs... Windows Mobile?

~~~
aphistic
It doesn't really matter which OS it's running if it does what I'm looking
for. I know the iPad will have a wealth of apps that do what I want (or I'll
write my own) it just won't have the pen input and the notebook feel I'm
looking for.

I've had Windows Mobile devices before and been severely disappointed but that
doesn't mean I'm not willing to give it another try, especially based on what
I see in this video.

~~~
allenp
Hey if you want pen input you might look at getting a pogo sketch from
tenonedesign.com - I've got one that I use on my mbp with inklet and I've
tried it on my 1st gen ipod touch and it works there too. I'm guessing with
its beefier processor the ipad will work even better.

------
dannyr
While I frown upon Apple's policies sometimes, one thing I liked about them is
when they announce something, they deliver it.

Courier has been publicized for sometime now but there's still no release
date. Same with the slate they announced with HP during CES. They said later
this year but no follow-up since.

~~~
anigbrowl
Oh come now - Apple milked the hype machine for every last drop of publicity
prior to the actual announcement, to the point of it being a news item
_before_ it took place - they just kept the images and specs locked down.

I can't blame MS for testing the waters and getting preliminary feedback. I
personally prefer this approach, since it helps them refine and helps me to
budget attention and/or money for an interesting new technology.

~~~
dannyr
I'm not saying Apple didn't ride the publicity machine but at least they are
delivering what they promised.

Courier, any idea when it will be released? How about Slate? Remember
Origami/UMPC? Yeah they released but they didn't focus much energy on it.

I'm not an Apple Fanboy. I own a Zune and a PC.

------
tvon
Call my a cynic or a hater, but I won't believe a word of it until I see a
working prototype that resembles the mockups in functionality. Until that
happens it's speculation, artist renderings and vaporware.

------
zokier
Looks awesome on video, but that isn't surprising. Who would make an ad which
wouldn't make their product look awesome?

ps. @2:55 on the second video: IE6 just doesn't stay dead

------
rbanffy
Apple's Newton is sooo doomed...

------
seltzered
The video on top seems newer than the one below (seen last fall?). I still
keep debating whether it's going to be a good experience to deal with holding
two screens at once, that along with what the hardware price might be at that
point (1k+ for a tablet? Hey, tablet PC's sell for that much already)

Hopefully a vendor will pair this transreflective screen for a more natural
drawing experience.

------
martythemaniak
The video's look impressive as hell. With a lot of work and usability testing,
they could have a killer product.

Just imagine how natural and fluid your work could be - mocking up UIs,
keeping track of work items, sketching class/module diagrams etc etc. This is
the first thing I've seen that has the _potential_ to be better than notebook
and I really do hope they realize that potential.

------
j053003
Anyone else think it's strange that a demo of a Microsoft product is using
Google Maps (instead of Bing Maps)?:

<http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/1174/16>

------
thejay
Yes, another pretty concept video, now what? I can't help being cynical. I
mean, since when has MS actually delivered on their promises?

~~~
icco
Windows 3.1 was the last time I can remember. Or maybe when Office originally
came out?

------
eitally
Will it be possible to reverse the menu page's home and set it on the right-
hand display... to accommodate lefthanded users?

~~~
detcader
We don't even know if it'll be possible to fully close the notebook yet.

~~~
awa
From the article: it's under an inch thick, weighs a little over a pound, and
isn't much bigger than a 5x7 photo when closed.

